# Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)



## dtm90 (30. September 2017)

*Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming Monitor, der meinen 8 Jahre alten Benq G2412HD ablösen soll.
Grund für die Neuanschaffung ist, dass ich mir heute eine GTX 1080 bestellt habe und befürchte, dass mein Monitor dieser Grafikkarte nicht so wirklich gerecht wird.

Bei den aktuellen Monitoren bin ich leider nicht auf dem akutellsten Stand und bitte euch um ein paar Empfehlungen.
In erster Linie soll der Monitor fürs Gaming taugen. Ich spiele zurzeit hauptsächlich Shooter wie Rainbow Six Siege oder PUBG.

Auf Grundlage der Seiten und Threads, die ich bisher durchstöbert habe, benötige ich wahrscheinlich einen 144 Hz Monitor mit WQHD und niedriger Reaktionszeit.
Ich schwanke noch, ob es 24 oder 27 Zoll sein sollen, da ich noch keinen 27 Zoll BIldschirm getestet habe und mir nicht sicher bin, ob dieser sich lohnen würde bzw. besser zum Gamen geeignet wäre.

Budget sind so um die 400 Euro. Es darf auch günstiger oder teurer sein, wenn das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis passt.

Danke und viele Grüße
dtm


----------



## NK00 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Schau dir mal den Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz  an.
Dieser Monitor hat dünne Ränder und ein ziemlich gutes TN-Panel.


----------



## ShadowStalker91 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Ich habe einen Benq Zowie 2730XL und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Liegt allerdings bei 500-550 Euro.


----------



## dtm90 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Hallo, danke für eure Beiträge. Ich habe mir die Monitore angeguckt und noch einige andere herausgesucht. Ich gehe aber vom Budget her wohl etwas lieber hoch, da zumindest es bei den 27 Zoll Monitoren wohl sonst kaum Auswahl gibt. (ca. 400-550 Euro)

Ich bin mir noch unklar darüber, ob es 24 oder 27 Zoll sein sollen. Welche Argumente sprechen eher für den 27 Zoll Bildschirm, außer dass er größer ist? 


Hier meine aktuelle Übersicht möglicher Monitore:
27 Zoll:
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

24 Zoll
AOC Agon AG241QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


IPS Panel hören sich eigentlich auch sehr gut an und die 4 ms Reaktionszeit finde ich auch nicht so schlimm. Aber da scheint man ja Glück mit dem Panel haben zu müssen, deshalb habe ich jetzt eher TN-Panel gewählt. Ist das so sinnvoll? Ist die Bildqualität bei IPS merklich besser?

Ich freue mich über jeden Beitrag.


----------



## 0ssi (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Zollstock nehmen um Abstand zwischen Augen und Panel zu messen ... 50cm oder 80cm ? Danach kauft man die Bildschirmgröße.


----------



## dtm90 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Hallo Ossi, danke für den Tipp. Mein Abstand ist knapp über 80 cm und das schon seit 8 Jahren. Fand 24 Zol immer asureichend aber dann wird es wohl Zeit für einen größeren Bildschirm.. 
Demnach würden aus meiner Auswahl der Dell und der Acer in Frage kommen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder kann einen guten Tipp geben? Bzw. ähnliche Geräte in dem Preissegment nennen?


----------



## 0ssi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Wow das ist weit ! Da kannst du bedenkenlos 27" nehmen und eigentlich sogar bei FHD bleiben. Schau dir mal den Samsung C27FG70 an. Der hat aber kein G-Sync.
Zockst du immer mit V-Sync weil dich Tearing stört ? Auf 144Hz ist es deutlich weniger als auf 60Hz also man muss nicht unbedingt 100-200€ für G-Sync ausgeben.


----------



## dtm90 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Warum kann ich lieber bei fhd bleiben?
Ich spiele seit heute mit vsync, weil ich jetzt die 1080 habe und ohne vsync manchmal so ein Flackern bei schimmerndem Licht im Spiel hatte.
Der Samsung hat relativ durchwachsene Rezensionen bei Amazon. Warum würdest du den bevorzugen?
Hättest du bei dem Acer und dem Dell einen Favoriten?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## 0ssi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Ohne V-Sync hat man zwar kein Flackern aber das Bild zerreißt und Teile verschieben sich bei schnellen Bewegungen. Auf 144Hz passiert das deutlich weniger.
Stört sich auf 60Hz mit V-Sync=60FPS nicht der Input Lag (Mausverzögerung) ? Das wird bei 144Hz auch besser aber ganz weg ist es erst mit FreeSync/G-Sync.
Die Frage ist ob Einem das 100-200€ Wert ist oder man nicht lieber auf die Bildqualität achten sollte indem man einen Monitor mit IPS oder VA Panel nimmt !?


----------



## dtm90 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Okay alles klar. Ja ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit gsync etwas besser ist aber die Frage ist auch, ob das wirklich notwendig ist. Also ob der Unterschied so groß ist.

Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS sehr groß? Und lässt sich VA hierbei einordnen?
Bei dem Samsung, den du vorgeschlagen hast, lassen mich die Rezensionen aber etwas skeptisch sein. 

Ich habe hier noch 2 IPS Bildschirme rausgesucht. 

ASUS MG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie ist es denn mit denen? Ohne gsync aber mit ips.


----------



## 0ssi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

VA ist für Leute die Wert auf Kontrast und Schwarzwert legen also ich habe einen OLED Fernseher und kann TN oder IPS wegen dem glitzergrau nicht ertragen.
Bei IPS hat man aber wenigstens kräftige Farben und einen stabilen Blickwinkel. Zudem haben die meisten TN nur 6bit und Dithering was zu Colorbanding führt.
Dafür ist TN günstig und hat die schnellste Reaktionszeit also fast kein Schlieren bei Bewegung. Mit LCD geht man letztendlich immer nur einen Kompromiss ein.


----------



## dtm90 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Okay, ich werde mich wohl doch noch weiter einlesen müssen und mir ein paar Tests angucken. Danke schon mal für deine Empfehlungen.
Aus welchem Grund würdest du den Samsung denn besonders empfehlen?


----------



## dtm90 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Überlege einen dieser Monitore gebraucht zu kaufen:
AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ViewSonic XG2703-GS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zu welchem würdet ihr am meisten raten?


----------



## 0ssi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Da in Allen das gleiche Panel von AU Optronics Made in China bzw. Taiwan zum Einsatz kommt werden die Unterschiede bei der Bildqualität gering sein also kann man den Günstigsten kaufen.


----------



## Frontline25 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*



dtm90 schrieb:


> Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS sehr groß? Und lässt sich VA hierbei einordnen?
> Ich habe hier noch 2 IPS Bildschirme rausgesucht.
> ASUS MG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Da bin ich momentan auch am suchen.... Merkwürdigerweise gibt es nur 3 Monitore mit ips, wqhd,27", 144hz und freesync.....
Die beiden und den 1000€ teuren Ezio (Der zwar alle wünsche erfüllt... aber der Preis 
Freesync scheint laut datenblatt der Acer besser zu beherschen 
Acer : 40-144Hz
Asus: 35-90Hz

Jedoch was mich stutzig macht sind die Signalfrequenzen, kennt sich damit jemand mehr aus?
Acer : 31-113kHz (horizontal), 50-76Hz (vertikal)
Asus: 51.2-221.97kHz (horizontal), 35-144Hz (vertikal)
Was genau bedeutet das? Müsste der Acer nicht auch 144Hz erreichen um sich mit "144hz" zu betiteln? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch


----------



## mcmarky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Was für ein Panel haben denn die 240Hz Benq Zowie und die Dell Alienware Monitore?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

TN Panel.


----------



## mcmarky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

, ich meine wer ist der Hersteller von den Benq Zowie und Dell Alienware Panels...


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Sag das doch.
Hersteller ist AUO.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Da bin ich momentan auch am suchen.... Merkwürdigerweise gibt es nur 3 Monitore mit ips, wqhd,27", 144hz und freesync.....
> Die beiden und den 1000€ teuren Ezio (Der zwar alle wünsche erfüllt... aber der Preis
> Freesync scheint laut datenblatt der Acer besser zu beherschen
> Acer : 40-144Hz
> ...



Der Acer kann auch 144 Hz, aber eben nur statisch - bei aktiviertem Freesync geht die Rate nur bis 90 Hz hoch.

Die genauen Signalfrequenzen brauchen dich eigentlich nicht interessieren. Die horizontale gibt an, wie oft eine Zeile aktualisiert wird.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*

Du meinst sicher den Asus mit den 90Hz.


----------



## Frontline25 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Der Acer kann auch 144 Hz, aber eben nur statisch - bei aktiviertem Freesync geht die Rate nur bis 90 Hz hoch.
> 
> Die genauen Signalfrequenzen brauchen dich eigentlich nicht interessieren. Die horizontale gibt an, wie oft eine Zeile aktualisiert wird.


Asus* ^^'

Nach ner Langen Google suche hab ich es bisher soweit verstanden, dass die vertikale frequenz bei LCD's nicht mehr wirklich als die Bildwiederholrate (144hz) Anzusehen ist, da nur ändernde Pixel refresht werden... 
Doch was bedeutet das nun genau? 75 hz sollen angeblich Standard sein.
Kann es bedeuten das bei schnellen Bewegungen es doch zu schlieren oder sonstigen kommen kann? Fand bisher noch keine klare Erklärung darauf was es bedeutet wenn der Monitor mit "144hz" Betitelt wird und eine vertikale frequenz von maximal 76 hz


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Asus* ^^'
> 
> Nach ner Langen Google suche hab ich es bisher soweit verstanden, dass die vertikale frequenz bei LCD's nicht mehr wirklich als die Bildwiederholrate (144hz) Anzusehen ist, da nur ändernde Pixel refresht werden...
> Doch was bedeutet das nun genau? 75 hz sollen angeblich Standard sein.
> Kann es bedeuten das bei schnellen Bewegungen es doch zu schlieren oder sonstigen kommen kann? Fand bisher noch keine klare Erklärung darauf was es bedeutet wenn der Monitor mit "144hz" Betitelt wird und eine vertikale frequenz von maximal 76 hz



Teile doch deine Quellen mit uns. Und beim LCD werden sowieso nur änderte Pixel "refresht", im Gegensatz zum CRT. Entweder stehe ich nu gewaltig aufm Schlauch, aber wenn er Monitor mit 144 Hz angegeben wird, muss die (maximale) Vertikalfrequenz auch mind. 144 Hz betragen. Die Geizhals-Daten müssen nicht unbedingt stimmen.


----------



## Frontline25 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Teile doch deine Quellen mit uns. Und beim LCD werden sowieso nur änderte Pixel "refresht", im Gegensatz zum CRT. Entweder stehe ich nu gewaltig aufm Schlauch, aber wenn er Monitor mit 144 Hz angegeben wird, muss die (maximale) Vertikalfrequenz auch mind. 144 Hz betragen. Die Geizhals-Daten müssen nicht unbedingt stimmen.


Genau das machte mir ja große Sorgen bei den angaben auf Geizhals, deswegen schaute ich überall nach einer Erklärung, jedoch war dies immer wiedersprüchlich 

Da scheint auch als einziger der Wurm drin zu stecken. Die quelle von der SIgnalfrequenz kommt nur von Geizhals... nirgens sonst konnte ich bisher Informationen finden..
Selbst Acer rückt auf seinen Seiten kaum mit Informationen raus und hab mir eventuell zu viele sorgen gemacht wegen der Geizhals zahl, denn der ältere XF27HU (Ohne A : Hat einfach nicht den schmalen rand) hat wiederum die selben Frequenzen wie der Asus....

Also wenn es nur ein Datenfehler bei Geizhals ist, würde der Acer empfehlenswerter und auch noch günstiger sein als der Asus  Nur noch vor der "Panel Lotterie" wie in vielen threads geschrieben wird hab ich etwas bange.
Aber wenn bis Freitag keine besseren alternativen (Oder ankündigungen) kommen, wird wahrscheinlich bestellt


----------



## mexxus (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor ~400 Euro (Hauptsächlich Shooter)*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Genau das machte mir ja große Sorgen bei den angaben auf Geizhals, deswegen schaute ich überall nach einer Erklärung, jedoch war dies immer wiedersprüchlich
> 
> Da scheint auch als einziger der Wurm drin zu stecken. Die quelle von der SIgnalfrequenz kommt nur von Geizhals... nirgens sonst konnte ich bisher Informationen finden..
> Selbst Acer rückt auf seinen Seiten kaum mit Informationen raus und hab mir eventuell zu viele sorgen gemacht wegen der Geizhals zahl, denn der ältere XF27HU (Ohne A : Hat einfach nicht den schmalen rand) hat wiederum die selben Frequenzen wie der Asus....
> ...



Gib mal Bescheid wie du dich entschieden hast - ich stehe vor dem selben Problem  

Vielen Dank!


----------

